# Little Nuggets



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Made a run out dodging storms today. Albies were up and down fast. Ended up finding a boogie board with about 50 little nuggets of 6wt action hanging underneath


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yum!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

good fun there!!:yes:


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I'm jealous !! That had to be a blast on a 6 wt!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice man


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!
I'm ready for another weather break to do it again :wallbash:


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Man that's my dream right there... I've probably collectively spent 90+ hours looking for a weedline, stick, log, fad, anything that might hold some of those chickies and still nada.... how far out did you find the boogie board? Closest I've every come to running across some is when a big bull jumped across the front of the boat when I was doing about 20 knots... scared the crap out of us.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

asago,
Just outside the 1 and 2 buoys (last ones) on the buoy chain outside the pass. So just a few miles off. This time of year is probably your best chance in close.
L8, Harry


----------

